# The Walker Family Are Official Outbackers!



## depecheboy (Jan 28, 2012)

Dear Outbacker Community,

My name is Robert Walker. My wife is Tracy and we have four boys (James 16, Mason 14, Brandon 12, and Carson 11). For ten years I have wanted to get a travel trailer but just couldn't afford it. Seeing that my boys are getting older, I finally decided to take the plunge. I wouldn't be able to forgive myself missing the opportunity to make lasting memories with the family while taking camping trips before they all grow up and leave the nest. In fact, I found such a good deal that I couldn't turn it down. The only feature that was a must was to have a bunkhouse for the boys. We ended up buying a 2002 Keystone Outback 26RS. WE LOVE IT! We have already taken two trips with the trailer (Las Vegas & Pismo Beach) and both trips were a blast. With my wife being an Aussie, buying an "outback" just felt right! I am attaching some pictures of our trailer so you all can see.

When I came across this website, I was impressed while reading your postings. I felt your passion and love for RV life. I just had to be part of your club if you would allow me to. I enjoy reading posts where fellow Outbackers help other Outbackers with tips and inside information, modification ideas, and repair instructions. So, to start things off, I already have one big request. Ever since I was a child I enjoyed looking at brochures; dreaming about one day buying the item being presented. I would REALLY appreciate it if anyone on this site has a copy of the 2002 brocher(s) that showcased my particular travel trailer. Is there anyway to scan the brochure and email me a copy? Maybe in PDF format? Is there a link where I can download it? Being 2012, finding one now just might be impossible. I am so curious to see what was available for my particular model, the upgrades that were offered, and to see the picures in the original brochure.

Thank you all for your time and I promise my best to contribute to this website the best I can.

See you down the road,

Robert 
[email protected]


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Sounds like you're already making some family memories!









Have you tried contacting Keystone? They might be able to send you a brochure, although, I think 2002 was before they owned the Outback line.

Good luck!


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers. You and your family will love camping and the web site


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats on your Outback and welcome to the FAMILY! On here you will find a wealth of knowledge and many friends! Hope to see on the trail!

Happy Trails!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Congratulations! And welcome!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well looks like you have aleeady started enjoying your new toy! Outbackers.com IS a great site with a bunch of great people in it. Being a later model, many that have had that floor plan may have posted some of that information you're looking for. Try a quick search using your model number. You might be surprised!

In any case you should try to make one of the rallys in your area. You'll make some new friends and will find yourself looking forward to the next one. Its a good opportunity to learn some tips exchange some stories and get to know some fellow outbackers!

Congratulations on your new to you unit! You won't regret it!

Eric


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

Welcome and Congrats on the Outback! This is an awesome site with great folks with a wealth of knowledge.

Good Luck and Happy Trails!

Bo


----------



## depecheboy (Jan 28, 2012)

TeamCyBo said:


> Welcome and Congrats on the Outback! This is an awesome site with great folks with a wealth of knowledge.
> 
> Good Luck and Happy Trails!
> 
> Bo


Thank you Bo. One question, can your three little dogs be any more cute? They are adorable!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

depecheboy said:


> Dear Outbacker Community,
> 
> My name is Robert Walker. My wife is Tracy and we have four boys (James 16, Mason 14, Brandon 12, and Carson 11). For ten years I have wanted to get a travel trailer but just couldn't afford it. Seeing that my boys are getting older, I finally decided to take the plunge. I wouldn't be able to forgive myself missing the opportunity to make lasting memories with the family while taking camping trips before they all grow up and leave the nest. In fact, I found such a good deal that I couldn't turn it down. The only feature that was a must was to have a bunkhouse for the boys. We ended up buying a 2002 Keystone Outback 26RS. WE LOVE IT! We have already taken two trips with the trailer (Las Vegas & Pismo Beach) and both trips were a blast. With my wife being an Aussie, buying an "outback" just felt right! I am attaching some pictures of our trailer so you all can see.
> 
> ...


A BIG Welcome Robert to you and your family to Outbackers.com!









Please don't hesitate to ask any questions you may have - as you'll find lots of GREAT people here always willing to help!









I don't know if this website may help with what your looking for, but, it will give you an idea of what the keystonerv.com website looked like in 2002.....Its called the Wayback Machine and you can find it by clicking here.

Good Luck and Happy Camping!


----------



## depecheboy (Jan 28, 2012)

rdvholtwood said:


> Dear Outbacker Community,
> 
> My name is Robert Walker. My wife is Tracy and we have four boys (James 16, Mason 14, Brandon 12, and Carson 11). For ten years I have wanted to get a travel trailer but just couldn't afford it. Seeing that my boys are getting older, I finally decided to take the plunge. I wouldn't be able to forgive myself missing the opportunity to make lasting memories with the family while taking camping trips before they all grow up and leave the nest. In fact, I found such a good deal that I couldn't turn it down. The only feature that was a must was to have a bunkhouse for the boys. We ended up buying a 2002 Keystone Outback 26RS. WE LOVE IT! We have already taken two trips with the trailer (Las Vegas & Pismo Beach) and both trips were a blast. With my wife being an Aussie, buying an "outback" just felt right! I am attaching some pictures of our trailer so you all can see.
> 
> ...


A BIG Welcome Robert to you and your family to Outbackers.com!









Please don't hesitate to ask any questions you may have - as you'll find lots of GREAT people here always willing to help!









I don't know if this website may help with what your looking for, but, it will give you an idea of what the keystonerv.com website looked like in 2002.....Its called the Wayback Machine and you can find it by clicking here.

Good Luck and Happy Camping!
[/quote]

Rick, thanks so much for sharing this link with me. Through the Wayback Machine website I was able to find additional information on my specific model. This one link was worth joining the Outback forum. Thanks buddy.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS!!!!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats and welcome. I've got 4 boys as well, 2 of which have already left the nest. It's great family time, and I'm sure you all will love and enjoy the experience. Just hop right in here, you sound like you're a perfect fit.


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

depecheboy said:


> Welcome and Congrats on the Outback! This is an awesome site with great folks with a wealth of knowledge.
> 
> Good Luck and Happy Trails!
> 
> Bo


Thank you Bo. One question, can your three little dogs be any more cute? They are adorable!
[/quote]
Shhhhhhhhhhh.........don't let them here ya, lol. They think they own the OB as it is.

Thanks Robert, we love them and take them along every time. They love it? You just say the word "camping" and Jes (black one) goes nuts and heads for the door.

Welcome again.

Bo


----------

